# Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Robusto Cigar Review - My go-to cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This stick is underrated, in my opinion. The name may be a bit misleading...but that doesn't undercut its rich smoke, smooth beginnings that finis...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Robusto Cigar Review - My go-to cigar


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I look forward to trying this one! ... Im gonna see if any of my local B&M's carry it!


----------

